# Fisher Homesteader vs SnoWay 22T



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi guys.

I have an 06 Explorer v8 with Fisher homesteader 6'-8" plow. It does the job, but sometimes I wish it was more robust. One of the things I do not like is that when I try to push bigger pile with the plow angled, it will just angle back. I know it does that as a safety measure and there is some safety relief valve that allows the oil to flow from side to side, but many times I thougt I should be able to just scoop it with the blade angled, but it will just retract to the other side. I am looking into SnoWay 22, and want to hear opinions of people who had experience with both of them. Before I had a 2500 Ram with D25 SnoWay and it was a beast, of course 2 different weight classes.
But let me hear your opinions on 22T.

PS: I hope Basher will chime in 

Thanks


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

6'8" is kinda small for an Explorer IMO. The Homesteaders are very light duty and I don't think that the Sno Way 22 would be any worse than the Homesteader.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The 22 is certainly more plow then the homesteader in that the blade is higher and it is more of a commercial style plow. The down pressure is a huge advantage when you get to that small a vehicle/plow. the snoway's EIS headlight system is the simplist trouble free wiring system available today and contains no consumable parts (modules, relays, etc.) 

However: you keep referring to a 22T, as far as I know there is no "T" designation in the 22 series. If you have the impression Snoway makes a trip edge blade in the 22 series , not to my knowledge and they have discontinued the 29 series trip edges as well.


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Western Suburbanite, www.westernplows.com


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mchur01;1243374 said:


> Western Suburbanite, www.westernplows.com


You do realize that the Western Suburbanite and the Fisher Homesteader are the exact same plows. The only diference is that the Western is red and the Fisher is yellow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mercer_me;1243444 said:


> You do realize that the Western Suburbanite and the Fisher Homesteader are the exact same plows. The only difference is that the Western is red and the Fisher is yellow.


To some people that makes a difference


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Nope didn't realize that never really looked @ the Fischers, for some reason I was thinking of the Meyer Home Plow, thats why I suggested the Western.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Snoway's spec for 22 series calls for 1" - 10-1/2" angle cylinders.

Fisher's Homesteader angle cylinders are 1" - 7" pistons (couldn't find overall but assuming around 10" overall like Snoway's)

I don't know what the reliefs are set for on each but I would assume almost the same. Seems like if you wanna push stacks more you're gonna need to jump to a full size set-up with at least 1 - 1/2" angle cylinders. The only different cylinder size I found was on the lift cylinder were Snoway's has a 1 - 3/4" and the Fisher runs an 1 - 1/2".


----------



## DPDDOG (Jan 17, 2011)

On the snoway...Picked up a 95 Wrangler with a snoway about 3 weeks ago. I have been told my snoway is an ST (read Small Truck) which I think is similar to the 22. Have also been told it is about 10 to 12 years old. My drive is just short of 200 yards on top of a 60 foot hill and I do get drifts over 2 feet. Also have about 300 yards of private road which at times I also plow.

Long story short with a 10 inch fall the plow moved the snow well with me changing angles as I was plowing. I stacked up to 5 foot high. I also cleared some old snow the neighbor had left to close to the side of the road as he plows with a ATV. The down pressure worked well for this. During the late 70's and 80's I had a Dodge 3/4 ton with a full size Meyers so I have plowed with a "real" blade.
I like this Snoway blade for private use. It is lighter to put on and take off but does not struggle with the deep snow. I did work back a large pile with the blade angled...no problem the blade stayed angled.

Looks like you guys got hit pretty hard in New York this year..Michigan not nearly so. The snoway has been good for me so far.
d-dog


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks all, I did not know the size of the cylinders matters (duhh with holding the angle.

DPDDOG - thanks for the info about the ST model, I should look into it as the 22's are pricey even used ones. Yes, we got hit pretty badly this winter, and sometimes I wished I had my old D25 on the 7000 lbs Dodge. With the Explorer, I had to watch not to get stuck.


----------

